
Ask YC:  CSS Frameworks - ssharp
I'm sure some of you out there are using one of the many CSS frameworks available out there.  I'm considering plunging into these but wanted to see if anyone here had anything to say about any of them or could recommend one...strengths, weaknesses, etc.<p>They seem like a great idea but I'd like to hear the thoughts of some people that have used them.
======
richesh
Blueprint - <http://code.google.com/p/blueprintcss/>

We are using this on my startup, so far it has a very good layout system. It
is very flexible and configurable for generating unique layouts.

~~~
tel
I used Blueprint a long time ago, one of the earliest versions, and had a lot
of trouble with it. Like any abstraction it's only flexible to a point and I
feel like CSS being a presentation language means that that flexibility is
hindered and your ability to recover weakened as compared to frameworks in
turing complete languages.

That being said I haven't used Blueprint in a long time and I've used CSS
longer than I've used any language besides HTML. I'm probably not so much in
the intended audience.

~~~
run4yourlives
Oops... Wanted to vote you up not down...sorry. Can two people do me the
honour of restoring my intent?

Thanks.

------
figured
I found that YUI Grids CSS to be very easy to use and extremely robust.
Honestly, the fact that they do graded browser support is the main reason I
use them.

------
pmsaue0
What is the big deal about the grid layout anyway? If you aren't trying to
design a site that has ultra-dense-content on every page like nytimes.com,
what's the point? I mean, does everyone have to jock Khoi Vinh so hard? For
most sites that aren't so heavy in content, floating content smartly and
giving text ample breathing room is usually a sufficient starting point.

The grid system reminds me of Ansel Adams' zone system for photography... it's
good for teaching students about the elements of visual balance, but
ultimately it's a pedagogical scaffold. IMO when the grid system and the zone
system become a heavily used crutch for your design and art, that's when what
is created tends toward stodgy and boring.

~~~
pxlpshr
In the context of web-based startups, you can assume 99% of the time content
will dictate the design, and that the site will grow in content rather
quickly. That said, the grid is one of the most modular structures for
plugging in content without disrupting or rebuilding the entire flow.

Why re-invent the wheel? The grid concept is universal, and certainly helps
during planning for prioritizing real estate and architecting your information
properly.

------
raghus
I've used YUI more than once. It's pretty elaborate but for my purposes, I've
just used their wizard (<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/grids/builder/>) to
set up the grid the way I wanted it and it's never given me any trouble. Plus,
it works across pretty much across all browsers.

------
ra
I've used Blueprint and YUI grids. Both are ace.

In my current project I actually switched from blueprint to YUI, only because
I waned a 100% fluid layout - which isn't available in Blueprint.

I was initially concerned by the claims that YUI litters your code with
extraneous div tags; I can now say with confidence that these claims are over
exaggerated.

The YUI classes can be applied to any block level element, not just divs.

So, both are good - both are easy, give them a try. My vote would be for YUI,
but only just.

Also, 960.gs is the new kid on the block.

------
antidaily
<http://960.gs/> is another one. The best thing about both frameworks is the
reset stylesheet.

------
reazalun
Check this out: <http://matthewjamestaylor.com/blog/perfect-3-column.htm>

------
scorpioxy
I use the YUI CSS framework(not just grids). I've also used blueprint as an
experiment.

Frankly, i am no longer interested in writing my own css for layout when
something like YUI grids exists. Unless there's something really special.
Cross browser css is a PITA without one of those.

I highly recommend it.

